
How Secure Are Corporations Inside? My Story - cppguard
https://buzzways.at/collection/917/
======
aunty_helen
>The DFIR lead leaned down next to my ear and whispered, "No one in Accounts
Payable ever runs Powershell..."

This had me chuckling and thinking back to my times in a corp environment.

A good account of some of the many things to do to protect and attack a
corporate network.

